

HackerNews for iPhone out now - DanielTomlinson
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackernews-for-iphone/id642041103?ls=1&mt=8

======
evadne
Congratulations on the App Store release. I’m assuming that we’re sharing a
certain amount of vitriol regarding provisioning and code signing.

A few ideas that might be of your interest:

* Automatic text shrinking in UILabel is likely the numero uno bad feature put in place to encourage bad interface design. It makes font sizes inconsistent, it destroys visual rhythm, and it jags the lines. Try to implement variable height table views and be typographically consistent.

* UIActionSheet on iPhone should be presented from the bottom-most edge of the screen, not any random view, and not from the bottom of a view above the toolbar.

* The Comments view is using the grouped style with one cell per section. This is not a good idea because it simply introduces much more visual noise.

* Readability integration, read-later services and social sharing are all present in news:yc. They are not actually selling points when everybody can get it done practically in no time.

~~~
DanielTomlinson
Hey Evadne, The text shrinking was actually requested by 20 different beta
testers, even though I initially hated the idea, and am looking at ways of
improving it.

The UIActionSheet should come from the bottom, it's a bug I need to fix (that
randomly came about as I deployed)

I accept the point on comments, I'm currently redesigning them for the next
version.

As for readability/social etc, it's a useful feature, so why not include it as
a bonus?

------
jvzr
Could you try and sell it a bit more energetically to us? In what grounds is
it better than the myriad of other clients that came before? How is it better
than news:yc app, which has been recognized as one of the best around and Open
Source?

~~~
DanielTomlinson
It's a personal preference thing, personally, I felt that News:YC was kinda
bloated when all I really wanted it for was reading. My app was built to be
nice and simple, with a core feature set, News:YC does have benefits for some
people, like the ability to post, not everyone wants to though.

------
DanielTomlinson
HackerNews for iPhone is a new client for HackerNews, with readability
integration, read-later services and social sharing. At 69p (99 cents), it's
less than your morning coffee, and you deserve that right?

------
LordIllidan
Which api do you use to get this data? I'm curious about building an app (for
learning purposes)

~~~
DanielTomlinson
I built a custom one in NodeJS as the existing ones aren't reliable enough.
This is hosted on heroku, so I can scale as required.

~~~
LordIllidan
Are you scraping the site to build it?

